# DISCUSS: Best Skyscraper Architect



## Jan (Jul 24, 2002)

This week's title is 'Best Skyscraper Architect'.


----------



## Dennis (Sep 11, 2002)

Norman Foster or Rem Koolhaas are my Favourites


----------



## Wu-Gambino (Dec 13, 2002)

Could we nominated SOM, or does it have to be a specific architect?


----------



## Ellatur (Apr 7, 2004)

^ yea i would nominate SOM, but if it had to be a single person i would nominate Foster


----------



## New Jack City (Dec 29, 2002)

I'm voting Pelli definitely.

Outstanding portfolio....

Petronas Towers, Kuala Lumpur
2 International Finance Center, Hong Kong
Cheung Kong Center, Hong Kong
World Financial Center Complex, New York City
Bloomberg Tower, New York City
Carnegie Hall Tower, New York City
Goldman Sachs Tower, Jersey City
Key Tower, Cleveland
Bank of America Building, Charlotte
777 Tower, Los Angeles
One Canada Square, London
1500 Louisiana, Houston
Wachovia Center, Winston-Salem
Wells Fargo Center, Minneapolis


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

Some examples of Sir Norman Foster's portfolio:

SwissRe, City of London
HSBC Global Headquarters, Canary Wharf, London
Commerzbank Tower, Frankfurt
Hearst Tower, New York
Hong Kong and Shanghai Bank HQ, Hong Kong
Canary Wharf Underground Station, London
City Hall, London
Reichstag, New German Parliament
Wembley Stadium, London
Hong Kong International Airport
Willis Building (51 Lime Street), City of London


----------



## the_1_and_only_cuban (Oct 21, 2004)

*I.M Pei Is The Bomb!!*

1. I.M. Pei and Partners 
(designed Bank Of America Tower, Miami A.K.A. International Place)


























(also designed the pryamid entrance to the Louvre)


















2.??
3.??

My second and third nominations are up for grabs. Show me some good projects and I'll nominate your architect..


----------



## the_1_and_only_cuban (Oct 21, 2004)

I think Pelli and Foster get my second and third nominations. Those are some impressive portfolios!!


----------



## Desven (May 18, 2004)

Helmut Jahn(Murphy/Jahn)

Famous buildings:

Messeturm,Frankfurt
Sony Center,Berlin
European Union Headquarters,Brussels
Cityspire,New York
Fortis Bank Tower,Rotterdam
Illinois State Office Building,Chicago
First National Bank(Bank One Plaza),Chicago
One America Plaza,San Diego
Hyatt Regency Roissy,Paris
Horizon Serono,Geneva
Burbank Media Center,Burbank(California)
Airport Cologne/Bonn,Cologne
New Bangkog Int. Airport,Bangkog
Shanghai Int. Expo Centre,Shanghai
Highlight Towers,Munich
Neues Kranzler Eck,Berlin
Civic Center,Chicago


----------



## Blabbyboy (Sep 12, 2002)

IMHO, I.M. Pei, Norman Foster and Cesar Pelli, while having done some outstanding work, each fail to address urban context repeatedly - often stamping their megaprojects on top of urban landscapes in an inappropriate fashion (give them a greenfield site or they will bulldoze one), are hit and miss on their projects and consistently prove that they cannot think of new ideas. They are just like Harry Seidler in that sense - take the same tower, tweak it here and there, and rebuild it 5 times before moving on to a new design!!! Not to mention, each of these 3 architects, while creating geometrically aesthetic towers from time to time, has been responsible for some of the least user-friendly towers, for instance, Bank of China in HK which is criss-crossed by highways and completely un-pedestrian friendly.


----------



## GuilhermeC (Sep 24, 2004)

I.M Pei, Norman Foster, Santiago Calatrava (I guess he design one building didn't he), Renzo Piano, Frank Gehry


----------



## Chibcha2k (Oct 19, 2002)

IM Pei, Foster, Piano, Pelli and SOM


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2005)

my favorite is Pelli


----------



## nukey (Apr 17, 2004)

Gotta be Foster


----------



## Rachmaninov (Aug 5, 2004)

IM Pei and Pelli...


----------



## John (Sep 11, 2002)

I'm really not sure... Foster, Pelli, SOM... all have created some increadible designs.

As for the existing buildings IMO Foster takes the crown. Swiss RE and 8 Canada Square (HSBC) are some of my favorite skyscrapers.


----------



## Rachmaninov (Aug 5, 2004)

To me 8 Canada Square doesn't really look too innovative. I still prefer Pelli's Petronas and Pei's BOC.


----------



## The Mad Hatter!! (Oct 27, 2004)

the peister


----------



## Ringil (Jul 28, 2004)

Santiago Calatrava!


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Calatrava is my fav at the moment, but he's not really a skyscraper architect. Otherwise:
Piano
Foster
Pelli
Pei

Of the "classics" Mies van der Rohe, Le Corbusier and Frank Lloyd Wright, but they are also not skyscraper architects per se.


----------



## mr_storms (Oct 29, 2005)

Kohn Peterson Fox is also a pretty good firm (SWFC, ICC, 333 Wacker Drive) but doesnt get mentioned a lot
oh and all the others people have mentioned that dont need to be repeated.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 1, 2005)

Atkins :yes:


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

1. Calatrava
2. Norman Foster
3. Pelli


----------



## Art Deco (Nov 18, 2005)

My easy Top 3:

-- I.M. Pei
-- Cesar Pelli
-- Sir Norman Foster

Easy, easy, easy.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

I.M Pei definitely but Santiago Calatrava is become the thing today with his innovative styles!


----------



## coalfactor (Nov 14, 2005)

1-Pelli
2-Foster


----------



## SkyLerm (Nov 26, 2005)

Pei and Pelli, just see these two wonders:








kay:


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

I'll still go with Pei


----------



## i_am_hydrogen (Dec 9, 2004)

Santiago Calatrava
I.M. Pei
Adrian Smith


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Calatrava has some unique scraper design but he still doens't have that much of a profile compared to I.M. Pei or Cesar Pelli


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Norman Foster


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

hkskyline said:


> Norman Foster


I like him as well and he did designed the Hong Kong Bank Building in Central. It's one of HK's landmark scrapers if not the Bank Of China.


----------



## Jules (Jun 27, 2004)

Calatrava!!


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

WANCH said:


> I like him as well and he did designed the Hong Kong Bank Building in Central. It's one of HK's landmark scrapers if not the Bank Of China.


Norman Foster is not just famous for his Hong Kong work. I also liked *Swiss Re* in London and *Hearst Tower* in New York. His Stansted terminal was also very spacious and comfortable - much better than older Heathrow.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

hkskyline said:


> Norman Foster is not just famous for his Hong Kong work. I also liked *Swiss Re* in London and *Hearst Tower* in New York. His Stansted terminal was also very spacious and comfortable - much better than older Heathrow.


I liked the Swiss Re as well  Anyway, one of his most interesting scraper projects was the Millennium Tower in Tokyo but it's only a vision.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Related thread for Foster fans : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=330599


----------



## Cliff (Dec 5, 2002)

mr_storms said:


> Kohn Peterson Fox is also a pretty good firm (SWFC, ICC, 333 Wacker Drive) but doesnt get mentioned a lot
> oh and all the others people have mentioned that dont need to be repeated.


YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Don't forget KPF!!!!!!!!!!

Shanghai World Financial Centre
ICC
Daewoo Tower
Esprito Santo Plaza
Parkhaven Tower
Roppongi Tower
1250 Boulevard Rene Levesque
DG Bank
Plaza 66
5 Times Square

Only SOM can rival KPF in terms of skyscrapers, and the rest are just miles behind.


----------



## firoz bharmal (Jul 16, 2005)

i would certainly go with Skidmore ,Owings & Merill cause they not only designed Sears tower ,Burj Arab,Al Burj but lots of tower from all over the world.......no one can compete them as they lonely handle projects more then any other...


----------



## ohpenn (Mar 2, 2005)

I think Philip Johnson has made some classy towers... PPG in Pittsburgh... Atlantic Ctr in Atlanta as well as 191 Peachtree... among others....


----------



## Castle_Bravo (Jan 6, 2006)

Norman Foster
Wiliam van Alen
I.M. Pei


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

IM Pei - just for the Bank of China.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Of couse there are more IM Pei classics than just the BoC


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

SOM and WS Atkins


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Jean Nouvel.
Santiago Calatrava.
Richard Rogers.
:yes:


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

A few more *Foster* creations :

Stansted International










Hong Kong International










L'Hotel Repulse Bay


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

Norman Foster and donald Trump


----------



## zee (Nov 30, 2005)

WS atkins


----------



## thelongranger101 (Aug 5, 2006)

kohn pederson and fox associates and some of ceasar pelli


----------



## crossbowman (Apr 26, 2006)

*Jean Nouvel* :master: 

Torre Agbar, Barcelona





*Santiago Calatrava*

Turning Torso


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

1. Caesar Pelli
2. SOM
3. IM Pei


----------



## downtownVital.org (Aug 22, 2005)

SOM in general and Fazlur Khan in particular for developing the systems that have allowed for the structures we enjoy today.


----------



## skyscraperboy (Nov 1, 2006)

Ceaser Pelli 4 me..


----------



## KoolKeatz (Jan 30, 2007)

Helmut Jahn


----------



## Jude12 (Jun 16, 2007)

SOM


----------



## irutavias (Jul 15, 2007)

I.M.Pei Hands Down


----------



## Anberlin (Aug 11, 2007)

Zaha Hadid !


----------



## boomboom (Aug 16, 2007)

SOM


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

`dlskt said:


> Zaha Hadid !


The Design Museum exhibition on Hadid in London is quite interesting! Very fluid designs.


----------



## ParisianStyle (Oct 20, 2007)

1) Foster & Partners 
2) Zaha Hadid
3) Pei
4) Calavatra
5) Thom Mayne


----------



## Barret (Apr 27, 2007)

1. Norman Forster
2. Renzo Piano
3. Caesar Pelli
4. Richard Rogers
5. SOM


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

Pelli, Nouvel, I.M. Pei and Calatrava for me. It's not about quantity but quality for me.


----------



## Lastresorter (Nov 24, 2004)

Best "skyscraper" architect is the termites. 




























Followed by others like Sir Norman Foster, Cesar Pelli etc


----------



## Blue Flame (Jul 29, 2009)

Zaha Hadid


----------



## Ramses (Jun 17, 2005)

Mies van der Rohe


----------



## bicideoo (Nov 12, 2010)

That, obviously, is a best-case Aion Leveling. It 

won't be so easy every time. If you don't see an improvement after you've planted the 
WOW Gold, you'll have a decision to make. You can leave it 

be, accepting that the player will not improve further and making decisions about his participation 

accordingly. You can faze him out of Aion Gold raids, if 

necessary, and only take the steps below when and if he approaches 

WOW Power Leveling about why he isn't being included. 

Or, you can decide to be more aggressive: to get real and 
hash it Buy WOW Gold.:cheers::cheers:


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

Norman Foster, Zaha Hadid


----------



## Pfeuffer (Sep 9, 2009)

Cesar Pelli


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Lastresorter said:


> Best "skyscraper" architect is the termites.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1! 

How big is the largest termite mound, and if extrapolated to the size of a human, what size would it make the largest skyscraper?


----------



## triodegradable (Apr 11, 2009)

I´m from Argentina And Cesar Pelli Rules , haha


----------



## ricoyan (Apr 17, 2009)

I M Pei for one particular Masterpiece.


----------



## I.H.U (Oct 6, 2012)

One of my favorite architects is Philip Johnson.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Ludwig Mies Van Der Rohe, 
Minoru Yamasaki, 
Anyone from SKidmore, Owings,and Merril, 
IM Pei, 
Cesar Pelli, 
Norman Foster, 
Zaha Hadid
Richard Rogers


----------



## archilover (Mar 19, 2012)

norman foster,som,perkins


----------



## guy4versa (Nov 19, 2011)

Adrian and goldsmith


----------



## haikiller11 (Aug 11, 2009)

Norma Foster, Richard Rogers, Cesar Pelli, Calatrava, I.M. Pei.


----------



## Kira_ (Oct 29, 2012)

John Portman




































Maybe not the best, but it is worth to mentioning


----------



## Alexenergy (May 10, 2011)

My favorites are:
1. Skidmore, Owings and Merrill
2-7. Kohn Pedersen Fox
2-7. Norman Foster
2-7. César Pelli
2-7. Zaha Hadid
2-7. Renzo Piano
2-7. Santiago Calatrava


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Mies van der Rohe
IM Pei
Norman Foster


----------



## Skyscraperking1566 (Nov 1, 2012)

Skidmore Ownings & Merrill
Renzo Piano
Zaha Hadid
César Pelli
Santiago Calatrava
Daniel Libeskind


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

Kohn Perderson Fox
César Pelli
Skidmore Owings & Merill
Norman Foster
Jean Nouvel


----------

